# Tod's Lawn Journal



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I started my lawn Reno last fall and wrote down most of my progress. I'm going to start keeping it on here now. 
These are the current pics but not the best it has looked.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks great!!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking very good!


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

This spring. 
And currently after the fungus. 




😢


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Hang in there! After the heatwave subsides, you can add a little N for recovery, if you continue to water. Maybe letting it go dormant is a better option, to protect what is left. If memory serves, JG BB Ultra has some kbg in it, which might help fill in during the fall. However, I would be ready to overseed and prep materials, since it's mostly TTTF and Brown Patch can spread quickly, so more damage could be on the way.

Check the NTEP reports for your area and look up the best disease ratings for TTTF and kbg, if this is a recurring issue.

I've been in the same boat, and it's not fun. Good luck!


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the encouragement Chris.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Got some free ornamental grass. Just had to dig it up in 104 degree heat 🥵
Planted 13 total. 
Please excuse the lawn fungus! 😒


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

The back yard.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Todays mow. 
Since spring : Scott's fertilizer, Milorganite , stressblend , bio advanced fungus control , disease ex , 
Bio advanced grub killer , gallons of weed killer, water and sewage bill is 50 dollars more each from 
Irrigation this is how it looks.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Planning on over seeding in Sept so with the cooler weather and rain I put down some Scotts Greenmax at half the bag rate
to see if it will possibly help the lawn.
MY last soil test a couple weeks ago I was low on nitrogen,sulfur and potassium.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Have a few days of great weather so I decided to get a jump start on my reseeding by killing off some weeds. 
Sprayed Triad Z and Quinclorac. 
Amazing how fast weeds will take over if left untreated.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

TLowe said:


> Have a few days of great weather...


Agreed... almost felt like fall even though it was 80 degrees. I verticut a section of my lawn and sprayed some weeds on my property lines. Gotta jump all over it when the opportunity arises.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Mowed today. Looks a little better.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)




----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)




----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Took out some dead grass a few days ago.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Saturday mow.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Put down more disease ex today and watered in.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

TLowe said:


> Put down more disease ex today and watered in.


Look into liquid fungicides (there is an excellent guide on the forum). They are a lot cheaper on the per application basis than granulars.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

rookie_in_VA said:


> TLowe said:
> 
> 
> > Put down more disease ex today and watered in.
> ...


Thank you for the tip. I actually did get some Azoxystrobin liquid to use but had two bags of disease ex left to use. 
Please stop by again I appreciate the tips.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

TLowe said:


> rookie_in_VA said:
> 
> 
> > TLowe said:
> ...


Do you have any hypotheses why your neighbor's lawn doesn't appear to have fungus? Looking at the second photo from your Jul 25th post, it seems your immediate neighbor doesn't suffer from fungus… Less frequent watering? Lower height of cut? No fast release N in the Spring?


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

His lawn is almost all weeds. He scalps it and mows about every other week. I will post a pic of it after it stops raining. 
I do think you touched on some things I think I did wrong. 
I think I left my lawn to long during the spring causing it to hold moisture. 
I was not even aware of fungus control products. 
And when I finally did treat for fungus I thought I would be safe to do some watering in the evening. 
My neighbor up the road has a nice lawn. I did see fungus in hers also but I did unknowingly promote it in my lawn.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

After todays mow.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

I was using the Scott's disease x also but it was over $100 per application for my yard.
The last 2 applications I have used liquid July and the other yesterday (8/12). Much cheaper per application seemed to work great in July.
Your lawn looks awesome in some the pics through your journal.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Thanks 606-Lawn. 
My lawn was doing pretty good until fungus kicked in. I was clueless about fungus but I've learned a lot recently and will be better prepared in the future. I thought I had heat stress and over watered making the fungus worse. 
I've got an over seed planned in two weeks so I'm getting prepped up for it now. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)




----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Gave the lawn a scalp massage yesterday.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Had two trees cut down and stumps ground. Making room for the new shed 👏👏👏🕺🕺


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Current schedule : 
08-18-22 spray PGR and Fas. 
08-23-22 mow short. 
08-24-22 Aerate , over seed and Tenacity.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Watering in my Fas treatment from yesterday evening. Love watching the sprinklers in the morning.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Bought a sun Joe de thatcher and used it Thursday on the lawn to get riff of the dead grass from Fungus. What a job. Not sure I ever want to do rusty again.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

TLowe said:


> Bought a sun Joe de thatcher and used it Thursday on the lawn to get rid of the dead grass from Fungus. What a job. Not sure I ever want to do that again.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Learned that late August is too early to reseed/ overseed. Could not keep up with the water requirements with the heat , no rain and wind everything was extremely dry. Mid September in the future.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Absolutely refuses to rain here. Two days the radar has looked like this and have had no rain 😤


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Current lawn. Tried to repair some areas and that part of the lawn I could not keep wet from sun, wind and heat.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

This is really sad. This was my best side of my lawn. 
Used PGR then used way to much Tenacity. Need some rain desperately.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Those spots should continue to improve. Your good areas have tremendous color though!


----------

